# ,  / > UW3DI >  UW3DI-2

## RW4LLT

.        UW3DI 2- .        .     8     .    .        . 
   .     .             .
 :!: .

----------

22

----------


## U T

. .
  -   81.     01.

----------

RW4LLT

----------

UR7QDI

----------


## ra9sn

R2-14   56.

----------

RW4LLT

----------


## VINT

> R2-14   56


   : "*2-R14 = 56* "
*RW4LLT* :      :Smile:      ,   -   -     . , ,  ...        -  ,    (    -   ,    ).          ,    -15    .      ,         ,  -  : , ,  ,  ...   -      ,       ...
73!

----------


## RW4LLT

*RW4LLT* :      :Smile:      ,   -   -     . , ,  ...

          .      .   , (       ),     ,   .   .          ,           .   .
      -1  -2 .      , ,  . .        . 
     .
    .

----------


## Neznajka

.    ?
    .

     ,      . 
  ,     .    . 
   .    ,    ,   .

----------


## R9CD

> R2-14   56.


    2-R14  5,6 .

----------


## UA4HGA

> ,   .


    " ".

----------

Neznajka

----------


## Neznajka

> " ".


  ,           -   ,  .

     24 ,   -    25,       .

  \ -   ,    .  3-6  0.1 ,   20.




> ?


-49

----------

Neznajka

----------


## Neznajka

> !
>   -24 .
>   .
>  R 3-22.    
> ,          , (  ).
>   ?   ?
>     ,     
>   , ..     .
>    .    .


   ,      :Smile: 

,  ,   .     .      .

  ,   ,     .

----------

> .


  -?
   ?

----------


## R9CD

-   .         ?

----------


## 1

.   ,     .   -24 .   -220     0.047400.   - .

----------

R9CD

----------


## 1

, -24       !         100    50-30.            ,           1-2.  4-1  ,      .       -29   !  -  2000  70/100

----------


## 1

4-5  250 - ,     :       :-24, +250  ,     ,        .

----------


## 1

270,    :200   +250,   6.3 ,  30  -24.     .   .      .

*  6 ():*

       ,    - ,       1-   .    .    ,     - , ,  .     .             .

----------


## 1

! !)))   0.1      : 51; 510; 511; 517.  ,   270.    302   -    -24  -50 .    -50       ,        ,          .        .      -   280-300,        .

----------


## RA4FIX

6800?

----------


## 1

> .


  !         511    ,   -   511.  516-      ,    +1-.  -  5R9    -.        .     +120     5R3 ,   ,   ,   5R2     ,       -    5L4 .         .   ,          .          .

----------

R4HAS

----------

> .


  ...
  ,  .
     (   )    ,  -
   ,  .
  ,          .
      .
   ..
   .
   .
,       .
     ,       .
   .
 ,    .
-     .
 ,  .
    .
 .
 :!:

----------


## 1

> ,    .


   ,     .           . - - .    ,   "  "   ,   , ,  .         10 !)))     402      405      3.  .       ,  ,       1 600 .

*  13 ():*

     .      ,  10    .         .       .

----------


## R4HAS

.     .
  320 20      ,   .    47  .    .              ,  S-    ,         . ,      3C20.   20 -  ,   , 10 -    ,      .       . - ?

----------


## R4HAS

> ,    ,  ?  ,   21   .             .  -  , -     .


 ,     .
  .  , ,   -   .      .

----------


## UA3AEE

[quote="R4HAS;1118616  "]      . - ?[/quote
   -    ,    
  ,- .  73

----------


## R4HAS

,    1 .      150   .

----------


## R4HAS

> ?
>    ,    ?


, ,    . 
  ,       ?      ,   ,  ,    VOX    .  ,    -      ?
-   .
   ,  ,   .    ,   ,     .

----------

> 5-   ,


    ,       
   !



> ,   ,


    ,            .
    .
     .
   ,      !
  -6.0-6.5  ?
   -     S-  .




> ,   .


   ,      .
    ,   ... .
   .

----------


## R9CD



----------

R8CCE

----------


## Alex-Qrp

.           uw3di-2?       "" , , .         (,  ).

----------


## UR5FCM

!       40? 
    FT8, FT4

----------

UR5FCM

----------


## UR5FCM

> 503,7


  .
    500  503?

----------

> .


   !
  .  .
, UT4LT  !

----------


## UX5PS

> .


 ,  3   http://ur8lv.com/index.php?id=160599...BA%D0%B3%D1%86
 , . ,    :Razz:

----------

http://www.quartz1.com/price/group.p...03.7&group=430

----------


## ur3ilf

> .


 

   @mail.ru          .

----------



----------


## Relav

?     NWT     ?

----------

ewgen75,

----------

ewgen75

----------


## R8ACR

.

----------

ewgen75

----------

ewgen75

----------


## ewgen75

SDR-         .     ,    W3Di .      ,   .             ,  .  -01,    ,   28    .  ,        .     Supra,     ,     . 
    .
. #70.

*  21 ():*

2-R14   300 ,   , ,  62           ,         .

----------

ewgen75, UA4UDJ

----------


## ewgen75

.    ?

----------


## UA0OAG

> ?


   ,     .

----------

> ...


  ?
    ?
  ,   
     ?
   ,   
 . 
      .
 .

----------


## ewgen75

?

----------

ewgen75

----------


## ewgen75

,    ,      .

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

*ewgen75*,  -   !   50      ?

----------

ewgen75, UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ewgen75*, 


> ,    ,      .


.
     .
    "  UW3DI",  "  UW3DI", .    ,  .

----------

ewgen75

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UA4UDJ*, " "     ,  , ,  - (  ),       (  ).
     UW3DI-2,  -1 .

----------

ewgen75

----------


## UR5VFT

> ,


 -   ,       ,           3 . ,   ,    ..
 -     ,    RD6LS

----------

ewgen75, ua9uin_Alex, UR5ZQV

----------


## R4SBV

> - (  )

----------


## UR5VFT

> (  )


 -    50-60        ..

----------

Alex_1, ewgen75, R9UHN, UN-NS

----------


## RD6LS



----------

104, ua9uin_Alex,

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

R9UHN     , /    ...

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UA0OAG

...      -1      .

----------

Boris.., evgenij 257, UA4UDJ, UT1LW,

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

*ewgen75*, ,   !

----------

ewgen75

----------


## UN-NS

> ?


.  .   ,  .         .    .   ,    ,  -   .
       .

----------


## UA0OAG

99     .

----------


## UN-NS

500?   .      30,  .               .    30       , ,  .
  ,    .   .    . SSB - , cw- ,  - , -.      21-28,   -   80-40    ....          .

----------

IG_58, melan, UN7GCE, UR4MJK

----------

RD6LS, UA4UDJ,

----------


## melan

> .      6.0 - 6.5


        ,   .     ,  .            ,    ,  .

----------


## UT5LP

> - ,


   .



> -.


 ,  DI -     ?




> 21-28,   -   80-40    ...


    DI ,      !

----------

cerber38, long, RD6LS, UA4UDJ, UR5VFT, UR5ZQV

----------

> -     ?


   !

----------

long, R9UHN, RA3PKJ, RA3QTT , UA4UDJ, UA9LKK, ua9uin_Alex, UB9ALA, UR5VFT,

----------


## UA4UDJ

> uw3di.     ...................   .


   35 ..   (   )      .      ,            ,    ,  1970...1975 ...    UW3DI,  UW3DI  !!!
  -75   ,  -34   . .

----------

UR5VFT

----------

